# Wasp uniphoxx fork width and TBG taper



## BraveSirWobin

Hello people

I have the wasp uniphoxx which is my current favourite shooter, and I currently shoot TBG with a 25 to 20 mm taper for 10 mm steel. However, the forks on the wasp is only 18 mm wide for OTT, which means it wraps a bit around the forks, to my annoyance. I feel it affect my accuracy.

Anyone else with the uniphoxx, what taper are you using, and for what ammo? And in generel, when the forktip is more narrow than the band, what do you do? Ignore? Fold it?

I might switch to 1845 single tubes, so would love to hear peoples experience with single 1845 tube for 10 mm steel.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

You cold make the band's narrow to match the fork tips and go to a longer draw length to get the same power you are getting now. However most people just fold the wide bands over.


----------



## mattwalt

1842 pseudo's should work well on the UP - pretty much what I use (matchstick attachment). Its actually designed for 2050 ball-in-tube singles (but I find them too over powered) - but you could try 1745 or 1842's that way as well - or thicken up 1842 by adding a single tube cuff over a ball-in -tube... so many options 

You could simply fold the bands in half. Or use half widths as doubles...


----------



## Jolly Roger

It is too small to use for anything other than a BB shooter.


----------



## mattwalt

JR - I shoot 20mm straights and 9.5mm through it no problem and I have XL hands. Its probably in the same mid-size class as the Champ. In fact I find that the frame is one of the few that sits well enough not to need a lanyard.


----------



## BraveSirWobin

Matt, what do you do for the wrap and tuck, when the band is bigger than the fork end?


----------



## mattwalt

I shoot TTF which is wider on the TTF - if I remember its 20-22mm and OTT is 18... So its not an issue for me and 20mm bands at the moment. I have 2 modded Deltawing's which were used to test the UniPhoxx hole size - I shoot tubes through these... I usually prefer tubes. I'd suggest folding the bands in half in your case - its the simple fix...


----------



## mattwalt

Another thing to bear in mind. One of the reasons that a 5mm hole was chosen was to allow binder posts - for gypsy tabs - you can also do a paracord tabs - which is a different option for over sized bands.


----------



## BraveSirWobin

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I might go ahead and invest in a slingshot with wider tips, or make one myselfor, despite me being terrible at woodworking.

I might consider the torque


----------



## jazz

25 to 20 mm taper should be more than enough to shoot 10 , steel.

You can tapper it to 22 to 18 mm and still have decent results, or, you do not have to tapper it at all, 20x20 would be just enough.

However, please note that in my vocabulary "just enough" means just enough for me - to find out if it fits you, you have to experiment a little..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## BraveSirWobin

Once again, thanks for all the feedback.

I currently consider investing in a SS with bigger forks, and my mind falls on the Torque. Sadly, i have to pay 45 euros for it, and i can only buy it over a german site, of which i have had several bad experiences, and i really don´t wanna support them.

Paying 45 euros for something that costs 25 dollars on simpleshot site seems stupid.

Anyone know a vendor that ships torques to europe for a reasonable price?


----------



## mattwalt

Lol. I.m the same. Look at the Wasp Deltawing as well.


----------



## BraveSirWobin

Wasp doesn´t tell how big the forks are, do you happen to have a deltawing, Matt?


----------



## BraveSirWobin

Nevermind, i just checked it, it tells us itˋs 96 mm from tip to tip, and has a 40 mm gap, meaning the forks are 56mm , meaning that each is 28mm. Correct me if iˋm wrong.

Funny thing is, the designer of the torque is Mark Seljan, and if you google "Mark Seljan Vesa" youˋll find a slingshot that looks VERY similar to the deltawing.


----------



## mattwalt

Yes I believe the deltawing is influenced by Mark. Funny thing it matches Toddy's Mule almost perfectly for measurements... I have a DW handy I'll measure and let you know.


----------



## mattwalt

OK - measured the Deltawing. The tips are indeed 28mm wide... However... The inner face of the throat area is rounded (great for fork hits - shrugs them off). BUT means I'd probably stay around a max of 25mm wide on the bands.


----------



## mostho

mattwalt said:


> I shoot TTF which is wider on the TTF - if I remember its 20-22mm and OTT is 18... So its not an issue for me and 20mm bands at the moment. I have 2 modded Deltawing's which were used to test the UniPhoxx hole size - I shoot tubes through these... I usually prefer tubes. I'd suggest folding the bands in half in your case - its the simple fix...


To me it is capable of almost anything.

Solution to this problem could be also to shoot with thicker bands. I attached and shooted TTF even Precise 0.7mm 21-15 so you can shoot almost anything you want and you stay inside the sling.
Currently I have three and they are my (fantastic) laboratory. If you attach even a single tube 1745 you can shoot up to 10mm if not more easily.









Or wrapping and tucking is not a problem. In addition the hole is great to expand even more the capapbilities of this small but great cattie: gypsy bands, paracord attachment, Lumbro type attachment and so fort.

You can even hunt if interested...


----------



## mattwalt

Yeah - Simon tried to make the UniPhoxx as versatile as possible.

I tested the Hole size (on the DeltaWing - drilled 5mm hole) with Matchstick / Paracord / Binding / Post Gypsy Tabs / Ball in Tube / Soft plug and and... All worked fine. The UniPhoxx with its moulded hole is a little more slippery so a tube matchstick is too flexible - but any other attachment works fine.

Its also easy to modify - seen not with slots cut for looped tubes which work well - can also drill a smaller holes in the band groove (I prefer this as the groove acts as an extra guide/locator for the 'matchstick).

It really is a fantastic little frame - Extremely capable and easy to slip in a pocket. And shoots much bigger than it feels/suggests.

In fact if it had been available 3 years earlier - it would have got me back shooting slingshots then.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I'd sure like to have a man sized version of the Unipox. Maybe I'll cut one out of 1/4" flat plate steel or 3/8" aluminum.


----------



## mattwalt

JR - get the DeltaWing - thats a much larger frame. If you have used a Colt you'll get on with that one. I really like the UniPhoxx - its definitely probably more suited to UK and European shooters after something smaller and pocketable yet able to handle full sized bands if required.

Though to be honest I have some very petit frames (even compared to the UniPhoxx) that handle big bands and are super comfortable and shootable.


----------



## Kalevala

I think You should try 1mm thick GZK with 15-10mm taper .


----------



## BraveSirWobin

Good idea, but then I'd need to get my hands on that. And I'm kinda cheap, gzk is 22 dollars without shipment.
I have access to some very cheap TBG through my work.


----------



## flipgun

Fold the wide ends of the bands at the pouch and the forks then W&T. If you are going OTT, the open side of the folds will face out. If you are doing TTF, the folds will face down. Works just fine.


----------



## RBoggs

Where is a Uniphoxx template? I see pictures of it copied regularly.


----------

